# Weight Gain



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

I am really stressing
I went to the HV yesterday and to get my 7 week old daughter weighed, she had put weight on, 220g in a week but when I saw the HV she said that she had dropped down on the percentile graph thing and that she is not putting enough weight on. For her to be where they want her to be she would have had to put on 6oog in one week which seems like quite a lot. They said that we have to up her feed, we already had a few days before we saw the HV but now we have to up it even more. The thing is she wont eat anymore. Poor thing I feel like I am force feeding her. Feeding times have become really stressful as I am obsessed with her eating as much as poss. She has to be weighed again in a week and I am terrified that she wont have put on enough weight again, surely its going to be even harder now as she has to catch up. its really upsetting me. 
I am not sure what to do, is there something wrong with her? Her poo and wee is normal and she is alert.

Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, don't worry, as you have recently put her feed up this May well show at her next weighing! What does she currently weigh in kg? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

She is currently 4.1kg but was only 3.06 at birth? x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

And how much is she drinking in a 24 hour period?

Nic
Xx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

I would say on average 1000ml

x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's quite alot for a little baby!! She only needs about half of that really so please don't worry!! Do me a favour and just add up for me precisely how much she drinks from 8am to 8am the following day and let me know exactly how much she takes

Nic
Xx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi

I went to see another HV yesterday and she weighed her again, she had pout on 160g in 2 days and the HV said that her weight gain is fine and not to worry. She has dropped the amount she is eating a but to about 720 in 24 hours. hopefully that is ok. The HV I saw yesterday said that I didn't need to up her feed but the one I saw on Monday said I should. She cant eat anymore than about 120ml at a feed now


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Sian, that amout is perfect please don't worry!! Just carry on as you are! She only actually needs about 500mls a day and she will gain don't worry 

Nic
Xx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Nic, its all so worrying x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I know chuck but I really think she is drinking enough and I think that one comment has just worried you, please let me know if I can help with anything else 

Nic
Xx


----------

